

How Netflix Deploys Code - joshbaptiste
http://www.infoq.com/news/2013/06/netflix

======
rajrao
Netflix, the popular movie streaming site, deploys a hundred times per day,
without the use of Chef or Puppet, without a quality assurance department and
without release engineers.

